# Adria Vision 707 SL



## Franc

Good evening all, 
We are getting delivery in April of a Vision 707 SL. 
We ordered it at NEC in Birmingham last October, the dealer is Discover. 
The reason I am writing is that I need re-assurance as I have been reading so many negative comments about dealers, about Adria, about payloads , etc, etc. 
Also, would anyone know where to get an A Frame supplied and fitted in the South East. I am thiking of towing a Nissan Micra.
Will you be so kind to write a few lines and tell me what do you think about my new Vision. 
Thank you. 
Regards 
Franc


----------



## gaspode

Hi Franc

I've moved this post to the correct forum where hopefully you'll get more replies. I've also removed your duplicate post.

AFAIK the main problem with Adria Visions was the unrealistic payload, most owners seem to simply re-plate them to 3850kg to resolve this.

I suggest you look through the posts in the Adria forum.


----------



## Rapide561

*Adria*

Hi

I cannot offer any info re the Adria, but in respect of Discover, there are quite a lot of nice threads on this forum about the firm. One in particular was a guy with an Autotrail and various problems. The way Discover sorted it out seems to have had a positive ending.

I am sure you will be ok.

Russell


----------



## tramp

*adia*

Hi Frank,
We had an Adria all be it a twin, the main problem with Adria is the uk importer who had a problem with managment. So they brought in a man from the factory in Slovenia and sorted them out :roll:

These are good vans and as with anything things break or go wrong, I can recommend the folowing dealers who are Adria appointed "Chelston in Somerset" and "Premier in West Sussex".

Ref payload as gaspode said just get it uprated as the visions come on a Renault chassy and are plated in the uk at 3800kg but 3500jkg in Europe to get round licences etc, but are the same van. Our Dethleffs came from Germany at 3500kg and all it needed was a new plate attaching at 3800kg and your V5 log book changing, or leave at 3500kg knowing you have the extra capacity but cheaper tolls etc  [I did not say that} 8) .

Ref towing a car, dont know about that but just watch the total combined weight as on the vin plate in the engine should show 3500kg plus 100kg [trailer braked] about 4500kg total but check with Adria as they are the end vehicle convertor not Renault who only supplied base vehicle

tramp


----------



## ob1

Gaspode is right. With a payload of just 310 kg, and this not calculated to EN1646-2 standards, you are going to have very little weight carrying ability.A replating would be highly desirable, do you have a heavy vehicle driving licence?


----------



## Suenliam

I feel I must defend Adrias as they seem to me to be a good make with few faults. However, I think you will always find long threads on problems and probably single, if any posts on good things. 

Our dealer said they gave up another franchise in favour of the Adria as they felt the quality (from the service engineers point of view) made them a good bet business wise - i.e. no hassle with broken things, just the usual maintenance things to do on service and habitation checks.

We have had ours for 4 years and we think it is as good as new. 

Enjoy your Vision.

Sue


----------



## gaspode

I do agree with you Sue, in my opinion Adria produce a van which is very good value for money with a better than average build quality.

The payload issue however can be a real problem for buyers who want a van with a max. 3500kg MPM because of their driving license (due to absence of the required classes or medical restrictions). I'm told that the Visions have an unrealistic payload at 3500kg and whilst they can easily be upgraded this doesn't help anyone with a driving license restriction who has bought one assuming they will have sufficient payload at a MPM of 3500kg.


----------



## Suenliam

Very true, Gaspode.

Sue


----------



## ingram

When I last looked at the Adria Vision specifications it could be ordered from the factory with upgraded chassis spec. to about 3800 if I remember right: I don't know if this applies to all models of the Vision, but much better to order it with the upgrade than to faff about getting re-plated after, I think.

Harvey


----------



## ob1

I think any dealer selling the Adria 707SL on a 3500kg chassis should be shot bearing in mind it's payload. 

Want to take the wife along, say 60kg, an awning, say 35kg? We are already down to only around 200kg spare payload. This is simply not enough, without even taking into account any children that might need to be included.

Please also note that the Discover Group's share price has crashed to a fraction of a penny as of yesterday. Pay only by credit card for some security unless the vehicle is actually in your hands.


----------



## SaddleTramp

ob1 said:


> Please also note that the Discover Group's share price has crashed to a fraction of a penny as of yesterday. Pay only by credit card for some security unless the vehicle is actually in your hands.


Don't worry according to Yahoo finance UK they are stable and are up 4.35% at .60p lowest was .57p

and over the last year are only minus 8.75% which in todays market is Pretty damn good

as of 3pm


----------



## SaddleTramp

I have an Adria I707 as you are aware re PM, I have had No problems at all except for bed as explained in PM, I purchased a 3500kg with the sole intention of having my own Air Suspension upgrade which I had at Goldschmitt it is now 4000kg and it is fantastic, personally I do not worry about the weight, I check it yes but I don't worry about it, I have been driving now (Motorhomes) for approx 26 years maybe a couple with caravans and the vast majority in Europe in all that time and in all those miles I have never been weight checked nor seen any weight checks at all, If I am close I empty most of the water out, I always empty the waste anyway before traveling, we don't usually carry heavy stuff anyway ie tinned food or such we like to have salads etc, If I have an empty water tank I fill it when we are almost at our next stop (at an aires) I have been over but the vast majority I am under.

I have had a towbar fitted, A gas tank (LPG) an EG20 generator a sat dish and of course the air suspension, I have also had hydraulic leveling fitted and I still weigh under 3500kg (Unladen).

When laden we are usually around 3800 and that is without passengers which I understand are not included in GVW, I have a HGV license so that is not a problem, We take enough clothes for a few months and certainly do not skimp on anything, we have learned to take what we need and leave what we don't.


----------



## 1946

We have owned 4 Adria's and no problems at all.
Bought in Germany with the same dealer.
I really recommend them. Great motorhome and good value for money.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## ob1

Saddle Tramp

You seem to have picked your dates rather carefully. Also quoting percentages when talking about fractions of a penny is a bit off. If they ever get back to being worth a penny that would be a near 100% rise from now - wow!!

You could also say that their shares are down 97% from just over a year ago! Any company who's shares are hovering around half a penny, having come down from 24 pence in just over a year, would be a worry to me. Have you seen their loan commitments?


----------



## SaddleTramp

ob1 said:


> Saddle Tramp
> 
> You seem to have picked your dates rather carefully. Also quoting percentages when talking about fractions of a penny is a bit off. If they ever get back to being worth a penny that would be a near 100% rise from now - wow!!
> 
> You could also say that their shares are down 97% from just over a year ago! Any company who's shares are hovering around half a penny, having come down from 24 pence in just over a year, would be a worry to me. Have you seen their loan commitments?


Now wait one minute.

1. I have not quoted any dates to have selected, You made the post yesterday and I quoted for yesterday and the last year as referred to by Yahoo.

2. I am not going to deviate away from the Topic of this post.

3. Franc was concerned about wether he has done the right thing or not in ordering the Unit, Which I assured him I have no complaints whatsoever in mine.

4. as he was concerned I did not feel it prudent or necessary to have him worried over something that need not concern him at all, ie he has ordered it, If Adria supply it then he will get it regardless of how it is paid for, HE IS TOTALLY PROTECTED, If he pays for it cash he gets a receipt and ownership is his, If he gets it on finance the finance company pays for it and whilst he makes payments it is his, There is NO WAY whatsoever that he can lose the unit UNLESS he doesn't pay for it.

5. One of the reasons he was concerned about ordering this unit is on what OTHER individuals were saying about the Adria i707 Vision he has ordered, I would add here that NONE of the complaints I have seen AGAINST the Vision have been made by Vision owners but by individuals who have their OPINION about them.

6. You quote 1/2p a share, Yahoo quote 60p per share, as at yesterday at 3pm.

If you want to discuss stocks and shares in particular companies, Please start a thread on the subject


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

SaddleTramp said:


> When laden we are usually around 3800 and that is without *passengers* which I understand *are not included in GVW*


I'm not 100% sure if that's true Mr Tramp, sir, begging your pardon, if I may be so bold. I tried to google it but it kept crashing, so I do stand to be corrected.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Kev_Behr said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> 
> When laden we are usually around 3800 and that is without *passengers* which I understand *are not included in GVW*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure if that's true Mr Tramp, sir, begging your pardon, if I may be so bold. I tried to google it but it kept crashing, so I do stand to be corrected.
Click to expand...

Same here Kev I am not sure and would certainly not argue the point.

If I get heavy I will have to leave the trouble and strife at Home Heh Heh. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Just got answer here Kev, It DOES include passengers etc.

http://www.diracdelta.co.uk/science/source/g/r/gross vehicle weight/source.html

You know what that means, I need a Divorce.

 :lol:

I stand corrected.


----------



## ob1

Les

Franc asked for re-assurance on his buying of the 707SL and I thought it appropriate to point out that it didn't have enough payload on the 3500kg chassis. Your original post confirmed that you had uprated you van to 4000kg. This was obviously a good move and one that I, and others, recommended to Franc if he had, or was prepared to get, the heavy goods licence. My comments were aimed at making Franc aware of the problem before taking delivery, rather than after when it would be too late.

I also thought that my comments about Discover Leisure were relevant at the moment. Dealers in general are apt to ask for settlement in advance of hand over so that they can clear your cheque, whatever. However, if a firm goes bust in the meantime then you become a creditor and then at the mercy of the receiver/administrator as to the outcome in your favour, if any, and this can take forever. Again I thought to warn Frank of the possibility of this happening to Discover Leisure and for him to be careful. Why take the risk, and should I have said nothing? I don't think so.

I'm sorry Les but you did state dates, in terms of a year, i.e, yesterday back to 26/3/08. Again, the comments on their share price is relevant to the thread and a new thread on that subject isn't needed, thank god.

Ron


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hi Ron

Yes I totally accept the weight issue and that you was 100% correct in the advice given.

As for dealers asking for payment up front to be totally honest I have never heard of it, I am NOT saying it doesn't happen, I don't know, If this is general practice then your advice was totally well given and I hope gratefully received.

Discover Leisure, I don't know where you got your information from re the share price etc but I have done a little bit of buying and selling (totally amateur) and I have always gone with Yahoo, I have it here :- http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=DISL.L , In fact Discover have gone up today another 3p .

The reason I am interested in Discover is that my son has just ordered a new Adria Van M from them, He got about £6000 off it I think so it was a good deal, When you said yesterday about Discover I nearly bricked myself cos I had advised him to go to them, I even took him to York to view it and he paid a £1000 deposit so I was picturing myself being a grande out of pocket, Oh Well.

as you say a Topic is not needed thank God, I second that motion.

:lol:


----------



## ob1

Les

Up 3p?? Discover Leisure price has been bouncing around .50 and .65 (thats half a penny and just over half a penny) all day. I think you have been reading the price wrong. 

Incidentally, please note that I have no criticism of the 707SL in general, in fact it looks a cracking van, it's just the basic 3500kg versions payload that is the problem.

Shall we shut up now? I would imaging that we might be boring folks to death.

Ron


----------



## SaddleTramp

Ha Ha Ron, Sorry mate that is 50p not half a penny I thought when you were on about it.

the 0 is £ and the.00 is pence so when you get to 0.99 it is 1p off a pound so when it is 1.00 p it is 1 pound ie 100 p

Anyway No more on it, Thanks mate


----------



## ob1

Call it quits Les. At least it livened up the afternoon.

Ron


----------



## SaddleTramp

I have got to be honest You actually got me thinking just so I phoned our broker, Yes I am correct, But yes it was very enjoyable discussion, Thanks.


----------



## gaspode

I don't suggest either of you two take up stockbroking for a living. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously, Ron has a very good point regarding deposits/final payments on motorhomes. Regardless of the company share price or anything else, in this day and age it's wise not to part with any money unless you have either the goods in your hand or a guarantee that your money is safe. That may mean using a credit card deposit or maybe a designated client account at the dealers bank where the money will be safe in the event of the dealer going out of business.

Motorhomes cost a lot of money and I wouldn't want my 10% deposit residing in a dealers bank account for months on end with nothing to show for it except a promise of future delivery.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Totally agree in all aspects gaspode.

I actually was not aware that money was requested before hand (as I stated) I would certainly never allow that to happen on any dealings I did or have done, But if it is happening then by all means people should be made aware, I have certainly learned something.

I was always taught by my father, Never pay for anything till you have it there or in your hand, and that is how I have lived.

The other thing he taught me was if you cant afford it, Don't buy it.

I honestly wish I could have lived up to that one.

When I was in business and we had salesmen selling, My most favourite saying to them was, "Don't Tell me, Show Me, Then if it does what you say I will buy it, But NOT until"

:lol: 
Found out some dodgy dealers with that one.


----------



## ob1

I've been contacted by a couple of people who for the life of them cannot understand what Les and I have been on about regarding those stock prices. They have my sympathy!

Most financial institutions on the market, stockbrokers, etc, show stock prices in pence and fractions of a penny. Therefore when a price is shown as 371.75 thats not three hundred and seventy one pounds and seventy five pence but three pounds and seventy one pence, and three quarters of a penny.

It follows that if Discover Leisure's price is shown as .50 it means its half a penny and not fifty pence.

I know its early but I feel like a lie down already!

Ron


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ob1 said:


> stockbrokers, etc, show stock prices in pence and fractions of a penny. Therefore when a price is shown as 371.75 thats not three hundred and seventy one pounds and seventy five pence but three pounds and seventy one pence, and three quarters of a penny.
> 
> It follows that if Discover Leisure's price is shown as .50 it means its half a penny and not fifty pence.


Thanks for that OB1, that has to be the best and simplest explanation of anything ever in whole wide world :lol: :lol: :lol:

I now know everything I need to know to stay away from the stockmarket.

Kev


----------



## ob1

Good one Kev!


----------



## Iliveinfrance

*Upgrating an Adria Vision to the higher weight*

Hi all 
I am an old tent camper (love the outdoors) and have camped all over the EU incl.. UK. I am now considering near full timing in a motorhome and have spied the Adria Vision as a potential home. I have looked at others, but am disappointed with the internal height. At 1.93m I don't want to spend my time going around with a permanent bent neck and head. 
I have seen 3 models to purchase and read the forums regarding the small amount of carry on weight. Some incl. saddletramp have indicated that one can uprate the weight to the more accepable 3850Kg. As we are in are 50s, I don't thing driving licences are a problem, but how is this uprating done and at what cost?


----------

